# router issues



## tango51 (Oct 3, 2008)

Hello,

I am having several issues with this router we have from TBayTel. We recently had digital cable installed along with the router ComTrend CT-5374 Multi-DSL CPE. It is both wired and wireless combination. We have it set for dial-up connection. The AV I currently use is AVAST Free.

What is the usual port forwarding methods used for this type of router as I am unable to do any special downloads of music and movies anymore. I had contacted TBayTel and they said that they would give me a static address I could use. The required attachment follows.

Any or all assistance would be great to get me back to my favourite activity.

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\John_2>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : john-bbc828a5a0
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : Yes
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Home

Ethernet adapter High-Speed Internet:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NVIDIA nForce Networking Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-04-61-BA-9A-36
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.250.5
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.250.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.250.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.250.1
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Wednesday, November 07, 2012 7:09:27
PM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Thursday, November 08, 2012 7:09:27
PM

C:\Documents and Settings\John_2>


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

YOu have both DSL and Cable in the house? ? Why do you have it set up for a dialup connection?


----------



## tango51 (Oct 3, 2008)

I am not sure about that issue, all I know is the current situation with it on my end. Do you need any other specific details to work with? If so, what do you need?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Do you want to use the Cable connection or the DSL? Do you know if either works?

Do want to use wired or wireless?

See this for how to set up a wireless network connections on XP:

Microsoft Corporation

and this for wired:

Microsoft Corporation


----------



## tango51 (Oct 3, 2008)

currently, the Internet line is ADSL and the Cable line is separated by a splitter device that runs through the primary phone line. That is all the current information I have on this setup and as for the router, it is both wired and wireless capable. We have two other computers linked in via networking cables, and, a third computer linked into the wireless setup on the router via simple setup methods. 
I hope this helps you in my situation.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I'm not understanding . . Cable internet service does not require a filter . . just DSL service does.

Were you able to make the networking changes from the links I gave?


----------



## tango51 (Oct 3, 2008)

will do that right away..thanks for info.


----------

